# How to say "fuck me"



## Moyina

<< Topic:  How to say "fuck me" >>

Hi! A client wants a tattoo with that phrase on latin and well, that's why a need to know what is the correct translate.


----------



## Juga_Zyt

Well, actually at school we don't study vulgar terms. Anyway "futue me" should be a good translation.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete omnes

It rather depends on whether the would-be recipient of the postulated action is male or female, and whether the desired conjunction is heterosexual or homosexual - and also whether the phrase is meant as a simple expletive or as an invitation.

Juga_Zyt has at once identified an appropriate imperative verb-form (_futue_), but this would only work in Latin for a woman inviting a man to sexual congress.

Please specify more exactly, therefore, what is asked for.

I have to say, I find this enquiry somewhat distasteful, but in the spirit of the Forum and objective scholarship, I am happy to contribute further.

Σ


----------



## XiaoRoel

Quizás mejor en subjuntivo _me futuas_.


----------



## Copperknickers

If you want to get the full force of 'fuck me' you should say 'me pedica'. It has the benefit of being gender neutral, and its also a little more harsh an expletive.


----------



## leisulin

Scholiast said:


> salvete omnes
> 
> It rather depends on whether the would-be recipient of the postulated action is male or female, and whether the desired conjunction is heterosexual or homosexual - and also whether the phrase is meant as a simple expletive or as an invitation.
> Please specify more exactly, therefore, what is asked for.
> 
> Σ




Perhaps you would/should simply enumerate all the possibilities and explain the differences between each?


----------



## Kahaani

This reminds me of Catullus' infamous _pedicabo  ego vos et irrumabo_! 

I think _pedicare_ means to penetrate, if I recall correctly, and _futuere _means to have sex in general or specifically vaginal sex.


----------



## leisulin

I have a book here:  _The Latin Sexual Vocabulary_ by J.N. Adams.  He seems to indicate that pedicare is not just any kind of penetration, but is specifically of the "back-door" variety, with the object "usually male, but sometimes female".  So, again, the variety of terms available makes it necessary for the original questioner to be more specific, and it appears that person has declined to do so, nor does Scholiast seem willing to discuss the various terms available without further prompting from the original questioner.


----------



## djmc

In BE "fuck me" or even "bugger me" normally have no sexual meanings whatsoever, and would not be used to invite any sort of sexual congress. They are said to indicate surprise or emphasis. For example "Fuck me, she's got an enormous pair of knockers" "fuck me I'm not going to get up at four in the morning am I buggery". They are used more by men than by women, but they are very common. Something like mehercule might be more similar.


----------



## Kahaani

Good point, djmc. However, the translation you have proposed would only apply if the person who wants to get the tattoo indeed wants the BE equivalent of it. If not, and we have no reason to assume he/she does, the translation would make no sense.


----------

